# What education/experience do you need to become a medical coder auditor?



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Sep 17, 2012)

I am intrested in eventually becoming a medical coding auditor. I'm about to take my CPC.  In addtion, I work at a medical billing company. I have one years experience.


I am just wondering what you need to be an auditor.Would a degree in Healthcare Admin. suffice, or do I need a degree in Healthcare Information Managment? Do I need a specific cert?


Also, what are the salaries like for auditors.


Thanks


----------



## JDACPC (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree with mdunn in that you will need experience, along with a very good understanding of the coding guidelines.  If you know "the rules" that will help you in all specialties.  

The CPMA exam was rough.  It was not like the CPC exam, it was a lot of theory.  I could not have passed without going to the boot camp and I've been a CPC since 2003.  There is a study guide and sample exam through AAPC which would be very beneficial.

I would suggest looking at job postings for auditors to see what credentials and qualifications they are looking for.  I've seen postings for RAC auditors that wanted CPC-P or CPC-H but didn't mention CPMA.  

As for salary there are too many variables.  Some job posting will list salary, but AAPC publishes a very good salary survey every year.  The 2011 results can be found here:  

http://news.aapc.com/index.php/2011/10/2011-salary-survey-results/

Good luck!!


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Sep 18, 2012)

JREDLINE said:


> I agree with mdunn in that you will need experience, along with a very good understanding of the coding guidelines.  If you know "the rules" that will help you in all specialties.
> 
> The CPMA exam was rough.  It was not like the CPC exam, it was a lot of theory.  I could not have passed without going to the boot camp and I've been a CPC since 2003.  There is a study guide and sample exam through AAPC which would be very beneficial.
> 
> ...



I've looked at a variety of jobs. Some of them want a 4 year RHIA to be an auditor. Some just want a four year degree.


I can't seem to get a clear idea of what they want. Maybe I should wait till I have more experience as a CPC?


Should I got out and spend another 2 years getting a degree in healthcare admin THEN take prepare for the CPMA exam?


I don't really see how a degree in healthcare admin will benefit me.............


----------

